# Black Eagle arrow review



## AUSSIEDUDE (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks for the review, always good to hear from someone that is not on their pro staff. The insert issue is a worry and shouldn't be on an arrow that they are trying to sell as quality.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jan 30, 2009)

These things are the real deal. I shot some of Davids arrows today and could not keep them off each other at 50 yards! Excellent shafts....I see a dozen of these coming my way before season gets here. Well done Black Eagle!


----------



## zman1 (Aug 5, 2007)

I do agree that arrows are very good , I have hit plywood and 2x6 with no damage to the arrow. The inserts are junk, I do like the arrows.


----------



## Ohioduckman (Mar 8, 2011)

zman1 said:


> I do agree that arrows are very good , I have hit plywood and 2x6 with no damage to the arrow. The inserts are junk, I do like the arrows.


The carnivore insert issue has been fixed for a few weeks now. If I can help in any way shoot me a pm and we can discuss a resolution.


----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

Every time I shoot these arrows I am more impressed, I am shooting better now than ever. I feel very comfortable shooting 50 yards accurately and with ease. I have tried many kinds of arrows and I have found the ones I am sticking with. I was a little nervous about going with the lighter Carnivore arrows but they perform. 

Arrows I have tried, either bought or shot a friends for a while:
Carbon Express Mutiny 
Carbon Express Mayhem
Carbon Express Maxima Hunter
Harvest Time HT-2
Carbon Force Radial X Weave Bowmadness
Carbon Force Radial X Weave Pro
Gold Tip, The Ted Nugent ones
Warrior, the Gold Tip budget arrows


----------



## UKFAN (Nov 17, 2009)

Bought a dozen Carnivores .001 and 350 spine, cut them to length, glued in the inserts and all 12 arrows weighed in at exactly 260grains. Awesome on tolerance and they fly like a dart. Shot them with excellent groups from 20 to 50 yards. Superb flight.


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

I would like to run some out on my spine tester. I am curious to how well they spine out.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Op..what are the finished weight of your shafts? Thanks.


----------



## blackjewel (Aug 10, 2012)

Black eagle magnums are hands down the most consistent arrow I've shot. I am a competitive archer and state champion. But here's the kicker..... Heard stories of them exploding coming off of peoples rests and didn't think nothing about it until I was having to pull part of the arrow out of my arm! It did explode coming off the rest! No over poundage, not shooting groups! It just exploded! Talked to Randy at Black Eagle and he didn't even care. Didn't offer me anything! Didn't act like he cared that he was going to be losing a shooter! Now, I'm back with gold tip. Just wanted to let people know what happened to me.


----------



## wpk (Jan 31, 2009)

blackjewel said:


> Black eagle magnums are hands down the most consistent arrow I've shot. I am a competitive archer and state champion. But here's the kicker..... Heard stories of them exploding coming off of peoples rests and didn't think nothing about it until I was having to pull part of the arrow out of my arm! It did explode coming off the rest! No over poundage, not shooting groups! It just exploded! Talked to Randy at Black Eagle and he didn't even care. Didn't offer me anything! Didn't act like he cared that he was going to be losing a shooter! Now, I'm back with gold tip. Just wanted to let people know what happened to me.


Lol good 2nd post did you join just to post this


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

blackjewel said:


> Black eagle magnums are hands down the most consistent arrow I've shot. I am a competitive archer and state champion. But here's the kicker..... Heard stories of them exploding coming off of peoples rests and didn't think nothing about it until I was having to pull part of the arrow out of my arm! It did explode coming off the rest! No over poundage, not shooting groups! It just exploded! Talked to Randy at Black Eagle and he didn't even care. Didn't offer me anything! Didn't act like he cared that he was going to be losing a shooter! Now, I'm back with gold tip. Just wanted to let people know what happened to me.


Sorry for the injury, I broke mine over my knee after 2 exploded on me at the Classic. Hot melt is always the cause, even if the break is 5'' back from the tip. hwell:


----------



## hagan525 (Jan 29, 2012)

I've been shooting the challengers for a couple years now and love them! There customer service is awesome they take care of the customers. Randy is a great guy as is Jason.


----------



## PAJason (Jan 23, 2010)

I love my Challengers for 3D and the Carnivores for hunting. I love the consistancy


----------



## eliminator2 (Feb 19, 2011)

Rampage!!


----------



## Inc. (Jul 5, 2013)

blackjewel said:


> Black eagle magnums are hands down the most consistent arrow I've shot. I am a competitive archer and state champion. But here's the kicker..... Heard stories of them exploding coming off of peoples rests and didn't think nothing about it until I was having to pull part of the arrow out of my arm! It did explode coming off the rest! No over poundage, not shooting groups! It just exploded! Talked to Randy at Black Eagle and he didn't even care. Didn't offer me anything! Didn't act like he cared that he was going to be losing a shooter! Now, I'm back with gold tip. Just wanted to let people know what happened to me.[/QUOTE
> 
> Why not seek damages ?


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

blackjewel said:


> Black eagle magnums are hands down the most consistent arrow I've shot. I am a competitive archer and state champion. But here's the kicker..... Heard stories of them exploding coming off of peoples rests and didn't think nothing about it until I was having to pull part of the arrow out of my arm! It did explode coming off the rest! No over poundage, not shooting groups! It just exploded! Talked to Randy at Black Eagle and he didn't even care. Didn't offer me anything! Didn't act like he cared that he was going to be losing a shooter! Now, I'm back with gold tip. Just wanted to let people know what happened to me.


Knowing Randy personally; I seriously question this!


----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

Epic thread reserection...thanks guys!

I actually just got a new dozen a few weeks ago...shooting great!


----------



## Doug10 (Dec 13, 2005)

wpk said:


> Lol good 2nd post did you join just to post this


Not my 2nd post but had similar experience with challangers. Look at my archived thread about it with pictures. Jason was a pita to deal with, but Randy was a-ok. Shooting the challangers and magnums is too risky for my blood. I'll stick to 22's and xcutters.


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

What inserts are you using on the new dozen? Still the CE inserts? 



TheScOuT said:


> Epic thread reserection...thanks guys!
> 
> I actually just got a new dozen a few weeks ago...shooting great!


----------



## Nyles (Jul 15, 2009)

I picked up 9 350 Carivores yesterday, shot great! Only came home with 8 still havent seen that other one. I bumped the trigger about 3/4 draw we heard it going through tree limbs! Anyway I hit plenty oh Xs @20 and couple price tags @80


----------



## switchy shooter (Feb 4, 2006)

I just wish they were American made like the Easton bloodlines ,fmjs and excels and like a lot of the bemans I don't understand why we are having arrows made outside the usa when Easton can make some of there in the usa for the same and sometimes lower prices.


----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

skynight said:


> What inserts are you using on the new dozen? Still the CE inserts?


I am using GoltTip inserts. It's a tight fit...glue and whack it on some wood. Spin perfect!


----------



## Nyles (Jul 15, 2009)

I just shot this group at 40, huntin sight.....


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 10, 2013)

Won't touch not made in USA and splinter/ explode. Didn't know it was the arrow that makes tight groups. For 20-50 yards you can use.006 and still have tight groups. Thought Love thy neighbors buy American.


----------



## Rusty Kiwi (Feb 12, 2014)

50 yards. I was using them a few months ago but there just to hard to get a hold of there in NZ so I have gone to gold tip pro's I did like them though.


----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

Windowlicker said:


> Won't touch not made in USA and splinter/ explode. Didn't know it was the arrow that makes tight groups. For 20-50 yards you can use.006 and still have tight groups. Thought Love thy neighbors buy American.



Thanks for thread bombing...your user name is fitting.


----------



## Nyles (Jul 15, 2009)

@60 today! I scored a 18 took 18 shots to get all 8 in that group


----------



## BlackRiverHA (Jan 26, 2012)

Windowlicker said:


> Won't touch not made in USA and splinter/ explode. Didn't know it was the arrow that makes tight groups. For 20-50 yards you can use.006 and still have tight groups. Thought Love thy neighbors buy American.


Not sure what you are going to shoot then. Even gold tips are made in mexico......... Easton may stamp it cause they fletch it made in usa, but I doubt it.


----------



## Nyles (Jul 15, 2009)

somebody bailed! or got a ticket for that made in USA comment


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

I've been use Rampages with the SS half-outs and love them.


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 10, 2013)

BlackRiverHA said:


> Not sure what you are going to shoot then. Even gold tips are made in mexico......... Easton may stamp it cause they fletch it made in usa, but I doubt it.


Out if 43 different Easton arrows 38 are made in Salt Lake City ,Utah Beaman are all made in USA. I do own a few dozen gold tip thought was made in USA. I have switched to Easton 18 months ago. Carbon injection for hunting and playing with aluminum for target. Was not trying to post bomb just thought funny arrow is cause of groups. I have believed buy American since the 80's consumer controls market. It is not labor cost it is gov imposed taxes on corporations that is problem. Have a great day Later


----------



## Mr. Man (Sep 19, 2011)

In my mancave fletching some up right now. Got four done.


----------



## Nyles (Jul 15, 2009)

Oh my he a dawg fan! Good lookin arrows......


----------



## chevman (Nov 3, 2006)

I am sure liking the magnums i got about a month ago. Scores have gone up since switching from alum. No issues at all. Going to check out the carninors for hunting.


----------



## 98slomaro (Mar 18, 2012)

blackjewel said:


> Black eagle magnums are hands down the most consistent arrow I've shot. I am a competitive archer and state champion. But here's the kicker..... Heard stories of them exploding coming off of peoples rests and didn't think nothing about it until I was having to pull part of the arrow out of my arm! It did explode coming off the rest! No over poundage, not shooting groups! It just exploded! Talked to Randy at Black Eagle and he didn't even care. Didn't offer me anything! Didn't act like he cared that he was going to be losing a shooter! Now, I'm back with gold tip. Just wanted to let people know what happened to me.


same thing happened to me with a zombie slayer. Id shot that shaft maybe 5 or 6 times, all into a morel bag target, drew back dropped the hammer on my carter and boom, pieces of arrow went everywhere, hand is pretty bruised up from it, it broke about 3 inches infront of the vanes, found the vanes and part of the label and the nock. Definatly going back to my Eastons and GT's. Shoulda known better to shoot this cheap china crap


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

98slomaro said:


> same thing happened to me with a zombie slayer. Id shot that shaft maybe 5 or 6 times, all into a morel bag target, drew back dropped the hammer on my carter and boom, pieces of arrow went everywhere, hand is pretty bruised up from it, it broke about 3 inches infront of the vanes, found the vanes and part of the label and the nock. Definatly going back to my Eastons and GT's. Shoulda known better to shoot this cheap china crap


Thats not good. I just got some .003 Zombie Slayer two weeks ago and have shot them about 150 times (5 arrows at a time). Very accurate and straight. No probs so far.


----------



## hoytum (May 27, 2005)

Not a fan of Black Eagle There nocks and vanes are poor quality.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

hoytum said:


> Not a fan of Black Eagle There nocks and vanes are poor quality.


Their nocks are Bohning and their vanes are either Norway R2 or Blazer depending on arrow.


----------



## 98slomaro (Mar 18, 2012)

Ive shot GTs, Easton,CX for the past 5 or 6 yrs. Never had a shaft break even after 100s of shots on a shaft. I checked the rest of my BEs and another 1 had a crack about in the same spot where I believe the other exploded. Still cant believe it only lasted 5-6 shots. I didnt figure contacting them would do any good seeing how i wasnt sponsored.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

98slomaro said:


> Ive shot GTs, Easton,CX for the past 5 or 6 yrs. Never had a shaft break even after 100s of shots on a shaft. I checked the rest of my BEs and another 1 had a crack about in the same spot where I believe the other exploded. Still cant believe it only lasted 5-6 shots. I didnt figure contacting them would do any good seeing how i wasnt sponsored.


What pound your bow set at? What you DL? What spine was the BE arrows?


----------



## 98slomaro (Mar 18, 2012)

66 lbs. 28" dl. 27" arrow. .350 spine


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

98slomaro said:


> 66 lbs. 28" dl. 27" arrow. .350 spine


I'll be keeping a close look at mine. Hopefully mine are OK because they fly great.


----------



## redwzrd (Nov 14, 2011)

have shot over 3 dozen sets of black eagles no problems with any of them. they are a great value I don't want to spend 200 plus dollars a set up. they shoot great for me and I like them...


----------



## BGagner (Oct 21, 2014)

Subscribed


----------



## kwfarmnranch (Sep 24, 2012)

I like the looks of Black Eagles and I decided to give them a try after hearing about how they were just as good as anything on the market for almost half the cost. Sounded great to me so I went to order a dozen of the Deep Impacts...until I saw the price $ 133 per dozen ????? I just got a dozen Victory VAP 1 from Eagle archery for $ 125 and I ''know'' how good Victorys are, Im not paying more for something that is ''supposed'' to be just as good, sorry.


----------



## TJ1972 (Dec 2, 2014)

This sucks....I was gonna get some carnivores but then my local shop owner told me he wouldn't allow them in his shop or range because of these arrows exploding. So I decide to do some research and what do I see? Complaints of exploding arrows


----------



## kylehco (May 4, 2012)

TJ1972 said:


> This sucks....I was gonna get some carnivores but then my local shop owner told me he wouldn't allow them in his shop or range because of these arrows exploding. So I decide to do some research and what do I see? Complaints of exploding arrows


I'd be calling BS on you local shop owner. Any carbon arrow can explode if it's damaged. Black Eagle is not more susceptible than any other brand. I've been shooting the Challengers and more recently the Carnivores and they have held up great.


----------



## headhunter81 (Sep 7, 2008)

Same here I have shot carnivores and rampages to hunt and have had no issues at all. Great shafts


----------



## GeorgV (Sep 13, 2012)

$122 for a dozen (Vintage, 0.001 version), per their website, Oct. 2016. Staying with Gold Tip Trads, thank you.


----------

